# Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?



## Zacky (29. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe da mal ein Problem und bräuchte eure Hilfe und Erfahrungen.

Ich bin nun seit knapp 6 Wochen stolzer Besitzer einer Filteranlage mit 2 Sipa (30 cm Durchmesser, 40 cm Höhe, 110er Abfluss, 200 & 250 mµ) und nun fangen die Probleme an. Es kommt jetzt häufiger dazu, dass die nachfolgenden Kammern leer gesaugt werden, da die Sipa kein Wasser mehr durchlassen. Die Spülarme laufen bis zu einer gewissen Zeit, bleiben jedoch dann stehen, da sich das Sieb zusetzt und nach innen gedrückt wird. Dadurch kommt es dann zur Blockade der Spülarme. Der Schmutz der dann am Sieb hängt ist nicht so massiv, dass die Kammer total verdreckt wäre, sondern handelt es sich eher um feineren Schmutz, Algen oder sowas. Mache ich die Siebe sauber, habe ich ganz feinen Schwebedreck in der Vorfilterkammer, der sich aber auch nicht so schnell absetzt, da scheinbar zu leicht.

Nun meine Frage an euch. Wer hatte schon mal ähnliche Probleme und hat diese Wie gelöst? Welche Pumpenleistung bräuchte ich denn für die Spülarme je Sipa? Welche Pumpen mit welcher Leistung verwendet ihr für eine Sipa? Andere Ideen und Vorschläge sind gerne gelesen...:beten

Danke und ....


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hey Zacky,

ich habe zwar keine, aber ich habe mal gelesen, dass 5000 bis 8000er Pumpen ausreichen sollten 


Mandy


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Zacky,
das ist wohl ein grundsätzliches Problem deiner Filteranlage.
Am Anfang kommen möglicherweise auch noch mehr Partikel rein.

Du könntest versuchen den Vorfilter als Vortex zu gestalten.
Eine leichte Kreisströmung sollte schon ausreichen.

Zusätzlich wäre eine extra Abscheidung DEN 20 möglicherweise auch hilfreich.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Zacky,

ich denke mal das ist der ganz normale Biofilm, der sich da absetzt. 

Wie viel Bar bringt deine Spülpumpe denn?

Seit dem bei mir eine 5Bar Gartenpumpe arbeitet, habe ich bislang keine Probleme mehr bei meinem Siebfilter! 

Spülst du mit Teichwasser?

Hast du pro Sipa eine Pumpe?

Wie ist/sind die Pumpe/n angeschlossen? Getaucht in der Filterkammer? Kannst du die Spülintervalle verkürzen?


----------



## Zacky (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Olli.

Ich hatte anfangs eine Seerose UP 40 dran, das ging ne Weile gut, dann habe ich eine Oase Neptun 4000 dran gebaut, das ging nicht wirklich viel besser...Fazit dann, heute morgen nach dem Posting eine 10000er angebaut und ging besser...

Die Pumpe saugt das vorgereinigte Wasser direkt aus der Sipa über 32er Schlauch an nud schiebt das Wasser über 50er Rohr nach oben zu den Sipa. IBei mir laufen die Sipa-Spülungen bislang rund um die Uhr...also keine Intervallspülung...

...aber wieviel Bar die 10000er jetzt macht -  - und ich arbeite mit nur 1 Pumpe für beide Sipa

...und ich habe heute noch zwei Lüftersteine direkt unter die Sipa gehangen...


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Zacky,
bin kein SIPA Spezialist aber ich denke mir, wenn es eine Art von Intervallbetrieb gibt kann sich erst mal mehr absetzen.
Das sollte sich dann auch einfacher vom Sieb lösen lassen als die Partikel grundsätzlich daran zu hinden in die Nähe zu kommen.


----------



## Zacky (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

naja, ich habe beobachten können, dass auch bei Spülpausen sich das Sieb schnell zusetzt und dann das Sieb nach innen gedrückt wird, was ich jetzt mal auf den Wasserdruck und der Sogwirkung zurückführen möchte...


----------



## Nori (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Ich hab zwar auch keine solche SIPA, aber könnte man nicht auch einfach die Wasserleitung für die Spülintervalle hernehmen? Das Ganze noch durch einen Aquastop abgesichert (gegen Schlauchplatzer) und über eine Bewässerungsuhr (z.B. von Gardena) angeschlossen - das sollte doch funktionieren - und 4-6  Bar sind ja auch auf einer gewöhnlichen Wasserleitung.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

..die Idee ist ja mal nicht schlecht...muss ich noch überlegen, wie ich das mit dem Frischwasser / Gartenwasser hin bekommen könnte...jetzt muss ich aber nochmal den Verbauch durchrechnen im Vergleich zum Strom und so...


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Zacky,

eine Gardenauhr wird nicht für dein Vorhaben reichen, zu wenig Schaltmöglichkeiten........ 

Evtl. solltest du die Zuleitungen zur Sipa reduzieren, dann bauen die Pumpen mehr Druck auf.

Oder du steigst eben um auf eine Gartenpumpe mit min. 5Bar Druck, evtl. brauchst du auch zwei davon. 

Und dafür würde ich dir dann eine Zamel Zeitschaltuhr empfehlen, hab ich auch! 

Wenn es nicht zu viel Aufwand ist, solltest du deine Siebe ab und an mal mit Zitronensäure/Zitrovin reinigen, das hilft dann auch erst wieder für ein paar Tage bis Wochen.


----------



## MaFF (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo,

also ich habe eine 8000L Pumpe am SIPA. aber die 8000er braucht er auch. Nach einigen Tagen habe ich das selbe Problem wie du und mache dann die Schwämme sauber, dann läuft es wieder. Muss aber dazu sagen, das die SIPA bei mir noch viel Arbeit vor sich hat.  
Würde auf für jede SIPA eine eigene Pumpe einbauen, aber bei dem Thema bin ich auch noch nicht der Vollprofi.

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

@-All

...erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Links...habe mir schon mal alles angeschaut und werde es die kommenden Tage mir alles mal ordentlich durch den Kopf gehen lassen...jetzt mit der einen 10000er Pumpe an zwei Sipa läuft es bislang ganz gut, muss ich aber echt sehen, wie es sich entwickelt...:?


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo Zacky,
ich bin sipa user...

Ich habe am Anfang meine alte oase Pumpe verwendet 3600er und gut 20 Jahre alt mit gut 55 Watt.

Das hat recht gut funktioniert, wobei ich gesehen habe, dass die angesogenen Partikel eher mühsam abgespült wurden.

Ich habe diese dann gegen eine Aquaking EGP 4500 (35W... also fast die halbe Leistung bei höherer Förderleistung) ausgetauscht.

Da ich auch in eine 'Luftpumpe' investieren wollte (will mir noch nen Eiweißabschäumer basteln... mal gucken, wann ich dazu komme) habe ich einen Anschluss mit einem T-Stück und einem Luftschlauchring am unteren ende der sipa versehen.

V1.0 war leidr mangelhaft... ich habe den abstand der löcher im Luftschlauch zu gering gemacht, und so hat der Luftblasengürtel nur ca. 1/4 um die sipa gelangt.
Da ich heute eine Großreinigung durchgeführt habe, habe ich auch grad ein neues Stück Schlauch hergenommen und habe die Löcher neu gesetzt...also V2.0.... am Anfang vom T.Stück etwas größer (gut 2cm) und nach hinten hin eher dann richtung 1cm.
Nun hab ich gut 80% erwischt...V3.0 wird also vielleicht noch kommen 

Dieser Luftschlauch bläst schon einiges vom sieb runter.

Wie Du schon richtig erkannt hast, ist der 'Druck' von aussen auf die Siebfläche zu groß, wenn der Schmodder auf die sipa einstürzt...da bleibt der Spülarm dann doch mal hängen.
Und eine UP40 auf 2 Sipa? das ist dann doch etwas zu optimistisch... wie du an deinem test mit der 10000er pumpe siehst.

Falls Du also eine 'Luftpumpe' im Betrieb hast und dort 2 Anschlüsse (sofern es die Luftpumpe zulässt) erübrigen kannst, dann wäre vielleicht so ein Sprudelschluach um die Sipas sinnvoll, um die Pumpleistung der Spülarme gering zu halten oder gar im intervall laufen zu lassen....müsste man aber erstmal gucken ob das sorum funktioniert.
(Ich hatte am Anfang ohne Luftpumpe einen Spülpumpenintervall probiert, was sich imho als Lachnummer entwickelte, weil die Spülpumpe einfach zu lange braucht um das Sieb frei zu bekommen... also blieb nur Dauerbetrieb oder stärkere Pumpe....deswegen hatt ich es wieder rausgenommen)
Versuch mit Zeitschaltung und Lüfterschlauch habe ich (wegen Zeitmangel) noch nicht unternommen.
Aber die heutige Teichreinigung hat mir gezeigt, dass der Schlauch gut tut... Filtertonnen gut vorgefüllt...Sprudler an... BA & Skimmer auf... trotz noch anstehendem Niveauausgleich ist das Sieb sauber und die Spülpumpe läuft ohne viel Arbeit an.


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Andreas.

Das ist so ungefähr das, was ich mir im Kopf schon überlegt hatte. Ich hatte auch mal den Hersteller / Verkäufer aus der Bucht angeschrieben, der das nämlich auch als Tuning angeboten hatte. er hat mir natürlich nur gesagt, dass da ein zusätzlicher Luftschlauch vor's Sieb kommt. Wie genau und was, war Betriebsgeheimnis...ist aber OK...

So nun zurück; Was für einen Luftschlauch hast du genutzt und wie bzw. womit hast du die Löcher gemacht? normaler 4/6 Silikonschlauch? hast du den Schlauch außen drauf gesetzt? also unten am seitlichen Rahmen? Die V 2.0 gefällt mir schon mal, da werde ich mich gleich mal dran setzen und friemeln ...

Danke Dir, damit sollten wir das anfangen und gemeinsam entwicklen können...


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo Zacky,
ich habe ganz normalen 4/6 Schlauch genommen...und ein T-Stück
ein passendes Stück Schlauch abschneiden, dass dann mit ganz leichter Spannung um den unteren Rahmenteil liegt.
Ich habe dann mit einem 1mm Edelstahldraht, den ich heiss gemacht habe, die Löcher 'gebohrt'.
Man kann natürlich auch was anderes nehmen.
Und, wie geschrieben, vom T-Stück ab die Löcher etwas weiter auseinander.


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Zacky,
bin ja leider kein SIPA Nutzer geworden.
Den Schmutz vom Sieb fernzuhalten ist ja keine schlechte Idee.

Wäre es denn auch eine Option den Dreck in der Vorkammer öfter mal rauszuholen?
Eine passende Strömung vorrausgesetzt, könnte der sich gut über den BA absaugen lassen.


----------



## Koipaar (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo Zacky,

ich habe eine sipa 45 x 30 cm, bis Anfang des Jahres mit einer Seerose 100 betrieben. Nach ca. 4 Tagen hatte der Druck nicht mehr gereicht um das Sieb sauber zu halten. Jetzt habe ich eine ecomax mit 
18.000 Ltr. die gleichzeitig genug Druck für die Sipa und den Eiweißabschäumer hat. bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Kombination.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Zacky (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

@-Andreas *die T-Stücke habe ich auch gleich heute gekauft, morgen gehts dann ans Gefriemel*

@-Jörg *den Dreck aus der Vorfilterkammer raus zu holen, ist ne' Superoption, nur ist da kaum sichtbarer Dreck, genau das war ja mein Problem, es ist mehr so der feine Biofilm bzw. die kleinsten Schwebealgen die das Sieb zusetzen ----> aber wir arbeiten ja dran, hole jetzt jeden 2.-3.Tag mit dem Schlammsauger den feinen Absatz vom Boden* 

@ Christoph *Ecoamx mit 18.000 l / h ist schon ordentlich, vielen Dank, ich probiere mich so durch, irgendwann habe ich es im Griff*

Danke euch allen erstmal, bin gespannt wie das Thema hier weiter geht, denn es ist doch sehr interressant, wie unterschiedlich die Sipa bedient werden, sehr spannend und aufschlussreich...


----------



## Joerg (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Zacky,
ich hole alle 1-2 Tage den Dreck aus dem Vorfilter. 
Hoffe, dass sich das mit meinem VF ändert. Der will aber noch angeschlossen werden.

Hast du denn etwas Platz für eine DSH im Vorfilter?
Die muss zwar auch alle paar Tage aber der Aufwand könnte geringer sein.


----------



## Zermalmer (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*



Zacky schrieb:


> @-Andreas *... morgen gehts dann ans Gefriemel*



Ich hab eben nochmal am alten Schlauch nachgemessen... 

Fang mal mit 4cm Lochabstand am T-Stück an und gehe dann zur Mitte hin auf  3,5cm und schau wie es sprudelt.
Zusätzliche Löcher sind dann ja schnell gemacht 

Bzw. markier Dir das mal auf dem Schlauch und schau wo die Senkrechten Stege in der sipa sind, dann kannst Du besser sehen wo die Löcher am besten passen.


----------



## Zacky (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

...aktuelle Info...

Habe nun erstmal den Ratschlag von Andreas umgesetzt und einen Silikonluftschlauch durchlöchert...die Verbindungen mit T-Stück klar und Schlauch gleich auf 2cm Abstände gelocht...im ersten Versuch nur mit einer Injektionsnadel --> das sah ganz schön aus, feine Luftperlen, aber nicht genug, denn die Löcher waren wiederum so fein, dass der Druck nicht ausreichend schien, dieses kleine Loch soweit zu öffnen um Luft hindurch zu lassen  - dann der zweite Versuch mit über der Kerze heiß gemachter Nadel --> deutlich besser, da die Löcher etwas aufgeschmolzen sind und somit mehr Luft bzw. die Luft leichter durch ging...

...die zwei Luftschlauchringe werden jetzt mit einer LK-35 (14Watt / 35 l/h) bedient, das Egebnis ist bislang ganz zufriedenstellend... so haben wir erstmal wieder einen kleinen Schritt getan um die Spülung / Reinigung vielleicht zu optimieren...wir arbeiten & experimentieren weiter


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2012)

*Feintuning für Sipa? Probleme mit Sipa?*

Hallo Gemeinde...

Ich habe weiterhin ein kleines Problem mit meiner Filteranlage und habe im Moment keine gute Idee, wie ich das am besten optimieren kann.

Mein Problem: 

Ich habe als Vorfilterung eine Sammelkammer mit zwei Siebpatronen a' 30 cm Durchmesser und einer Bespannung von 250 µm und verm. 200 µm. Als solche funktionieren sie schon sehr gut, jedoch verstopft die Bespannung wohl recht schnell, so dass dann wiederum sich das Gewebe nach innen drückt und dann auch wiederum die Spülarme blockiert. Das Ende vom Lied ist dann, dass die Sipa total zu sind und kein Wasser mehr durchfließt, was zur Folge hat, dass die Filterkammern leer gesaugt werden...

Nun habe ich dieses Problem schon mit einer Zwangsbelüftung an der Sipa versucht zu optimieren, was auch schon einen gewissen Teilerfolg aufzeigt. Aber nicht so, dass ich bedenkenlos an die Sache heran gehen kann.

Die beiden Sipa's werden nach wie vor von einer 10000er Pumpe gespeist.

Der Dreck / Schmutz, welcher das Siebgewebe zusetzt ist jetzt nicht Fadenlagen oder sonst irgendwas ganz gravierend Großes, nein, es ist ganz feiner Algenstaub oder sowas.

Was kann ich noch tun, damit mir der Wasserdruck nicht so schnell das Sieb eindrückt? Kann ich das Sieb in irgendeiner Weise stützen oder gegen Eindrücken verstärken? Was kann ich noch machen um diesen feinen Schmutz in vernünftiger Art und Weise und auch dauerhaft vom Sieb fern zu halten? Bringt es etwas, in die Schmutzsammelkammer / Vorfilterkammer ein schräg gestelltes zusätzliches Sieb vor die Einfäufe zu bauen, so dass der Schmutz ggf. gleich in Richtung Boden geleitet wird? Oder wirbelt das wiederum viel mehr auf, als es nutzen würde!?

Ich habe dieses Phänomen auch immer nur dann beobachtet, wenn ich die Sogwirkung im Kreislauf erhöht habe und die zweite Pumpe zugeschaltet ist. Es laufen bei mir 2 x 15000er am Ende der Filterstrecke. Läuft nur eine, ist alles schick, keine Probleme...laufen beide Pumpen, dauert es etwa 4-5 Stunden und die Spülarme stehen, Wasser läuft nicht mehr durch die Sipa...:evil

...daher auch das Verkaufsangebot der 15000er, da ich dann auf eine 20000er umrüsten wollen würde und mir davon erhoffe, den nötigen Sog zu erzeugen, aber wiederum nicht so viel, dass wieder alles leer gesaugt wird...

Ich hoffe ihr habt ne' gute Idee für mich oder solch eigene Erfahrungen gemacht und hin bekommen...außer auf Trommler oder Vlieser umzurüsten...denn das kommt erst, wenn das Taschengeld wieder zusammen gespart ist...

Ich spiele auch schon mit dem Gedanken die zwei Sipa gegen eine größere Sipa auszutauschen, mit 6 Spülarmen, zwei Abläufen und dann in entsprechender Größe natürlich 50-60 cm Durchmesser. Aber nimmt mir das nicht wieder Flow?

Ich habe im Moment keine echte Idee...und jeden Tag die Sipa zusätzlich spülen...mag ich nicht...

Danke


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo Zacky,
'Sog' ist nicht alles... Das Wasser muss auch in einem Gewissen Maß langsam durch den Filter laufen, damit die Bakterien auch erstmal ihre Arbeit verrichten können.
Selbst mit UVC ist ja trotzdem Filterleistung in der SIPA dafür notwendig, denn der Kram muss ja dann auch rausgefiltert werden.

Generell Spricht ja das Schmutzaufkommen dafür, dass da noch seeehr viele Schwebealgen und halt auch viel Dreck unterwegs ist, was ich bei Deinem Besatz nicht wirklich verwunderlich finden würde.

Selbst wenn Du mit Kontinuierlicher Säuberung (nämlich anfangs alle paar Stunden) über mehrere Wochen ein eingermaßen zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis erreichst, nämlich das der Säuberungsintervall größer wird (ich tippe mal auf maximal 3-5 Tage), so befürchte ich, dass es keine Dauerlösung bleiben kann, da Deine Bewohner einfach zu viel Dreck machen.

Eine Alternative wäre, ob Du es probierst, ob Du mal zeitweise den Zufluss drosselst, um zu sehen wie Dein System und die sipa drauf reagieren.

Langfristig solltest Du auf jeden Fall über einen Umbau zu Vlies oder gar besser Trommelfilter nachdenken, damit der Dreck kontinuierlich aus dem Teichsystem entfernt wird.

Aktuell fällt mir nichts besseres ein... sorry.

Nachtrag:Hab eben extra nochmal den Rechner eingeschaltet... ich habe jetzt nicht in Deinem Filterbauthread nachgeschaut, aber hast Du in Deiner sipa Kammer auch eine 'Beruhigungszone'?
Sprich eine Auflage, unter die der Schmodder absinken kann und nicht vom wieder einfliessenden Wasser aufgewirbelt wird?
Ich hab bei mir eine Lichtstegplatte drin und darunter lagert sich der Schmodder dann ab und wird nicht dauernd in der sipa Tonne umhergewirbelt.
So...nu aber :muede


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo Andreas.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und dem nochmaligen Aufstehen...

So eine echte Beruhigungszone habe ich wahrscheinlich eher nicht, aber die Kammer ist ca. 1,00 m x 0,80 m groß und gut 1 m tief. Da kann es natürlich schon sein, dass sich das eine oder andere Schmutzteilchen wieder aufwirbelt. 

Die Alternative mit dem Drosseln ist eine Möglichkeit, jedoch muss ich dann natürlich sehen, wie ich das manage, denn stets zum Filter rennen und die Schieber auf und zu und zwischen diesen wechseln, ist nicht dauerhaftes Ziel. Das ein Vlies- oder Trommelfilter untergebracht werden sollte, habe ich ja schon im Kopf, aber es haben doch viele eine Sipa als Vorfilterung und bei denen läuft es doch auch!? 

Na gut, dann werde ich mal weiter grübeln, ob es noch was gibt um diese kleine Problem zu lösen.

Ich danke Dir für deine Hilfe... und berichte, wenn ich irgendwie weiter komme...


----------



## MaFF (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo,

also ich würde jeder Sipa eine eigene Pumpe geben. Finde 10000l für zwei Sipa zu wenig. 
Wie du ja weißt habe ich eine Sipa und dort eine 8000l Pumpe dran. Das läuft schön ruhig und ohne Probleme. 

Gruß


----------



## Olli.P (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Andreas,

siehe meinen #Beitrag10 Zwangsspülung mit entsprechendem Druck, heißt das Zauberwort........


----------



## Zermalmer (22. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hallo Olli,
Zwangsspülung ist ja ok, aber ich sehe das Hauptproblem darin, das sämtlicher Schmodder immer und immer wieder in der ersten Kammer aufgewirbelt wird.

Ich habe mir eben nochmal die Bilder vom Filterbau angeschaut. *click*

Sicherlich wird sich eine schicht unten Bilden, die liegen bleibt, doch je stärker der Durchfluss ist, desto dünner dürfte diese sein.
Was imho zu Zackys Effekt führt.

Wenn knapp unter den Einläufen (weiss jetzt nicht wie hoch der Abstand zum Boden ist) wie in der anderen Kammer Lichtstegplatten einbringt, dann wird der Wassereintritt nach unten abgefangen und der Schmodder wird nicht mehr aufgewirbelt.

Alles Zeug, um das sich die Sipa nicht mehr kümmern muss.

Wenn ich meine Lichtstegplatte rausnehmen würde, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass meine sipa auch ein paar Stunden später dicht wäre.
Was mich grade dran erinnert, dass ich unbedingt den Schmodder mal wieder ablassen muss


----------



## Olli.P (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi,

wenn es so sein sollte, würde ich einfach in der Filterkammer einen 15° Bogen nach oben einstecken........ 

Und auch bei 3 110er Einläufen sollten die Verwirbelungen im Filter eher minimal sein. 
Ansonsten sollte er vllt. die Filtermedienauflage über den Einläufen anbringen. Das hätte z.B. auch den Vorteil das der Dreck gleich unten drunter hängen bleibt.

M.M.n. liegt es eher am Druck der Spülpumpen und den Intervallen, denn der Biofilm wird sich immer wieder bilden, mal früher mal später............... 

Ist bei meinem Siebfilter genau so, mal hab ich 4 Wochen ruhe, dann mal nur 1-2 Wochen........... :__ nase


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Olli, Hi Andeas...

...es freut mich wrirklich, wie ihr euch meinem Problem annehmt nud Ideen sammelt...

Olli - Meinst du, dass ich mit 15° Bögen nach oben gestellt, dann wiederum weniger Schmutz vom Boden aufwirbeln würde?

Andreas - Ich habe schon mal geschaut, ob und wie ich eine Medienauflage zusätzlich drunter bekommen könnte, jedoch gestaltet sich das meiner Meinung nach deutlich schwieriger und umständlicher, denn die Pumpe steht auf dem Boden der Sammelkammer...ok!? - das könnte ich ggf. noch änderen, wenn ich das Rohr noch oben entsprechend einkürzen würde, aber dann weiß ich noch nicht wirkoich, wo und wie ich die Pumpe installieren kann. Das Spülwasser sauge ich ja mit einem Schlauch aus dem Sipa-Inneren.


----------



## Joerg (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi Zacky,
es gibt sicher ein paar Sachen, die das Leid etwas mindern können.
Ich persönlich denke, dass 30m3 einfach zu viel sind für die beiden.
Der Dreck wird ja nicht rausgeholt, sondern immer wieder vom Sieb außen abgespült.
Der bleibt dann der Kammer, wird aufgewirbelt und ist sofort wieder am Sieb.

Den Schmutz öfter aus der SIPA Kamer zu holen wäre auch eine Option.

Langfristig wird bei deinem Volumen wohl nur der Sparstrumpf helfen.
Die TF kosten wahrscheinlich auch deutlich weniger als du denkst.


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Der Dreck wird ja nicht rausgeholt, sondern immer wieder vom Sieb außen abgespült.
> Der bleibt dann der Kammer, wird aufgewirbelt und ist sofort wieder am Sieb.
> 
> Den Schmutz öfter aus der SIPA Kamer zu holen wäre auch eine Option.


Er wird erstmal öfters reinigen müssen (einmal generell und dann zeitnah) um besser die Intervalle einschätzen zu können.

Eben das Aufwirbeln belastet halt die sipa auch mechanisch.(wie ich auch angedeutet habe)

Die Winkel kosten ja nicht die Welt... bei dem Gitter hat er ja schon angeschnitten, dass er Veränderungen am Spülpumpenanschluss vornehmen müsste.

Der schnellere und günstigere Weg wären also Winkel und nach einer Komplettreinigung der Sipa-Kammer und dann eine Kontrolle der Anfallenden Schmodderschicht und dann ein Abwägen zwischen Schmodderschicht und Zeitraum, um die Entwicklung zu beobachten und es dann anzupassen.

Das wären grad so meine aktuellen Gedanken zu der Problematik.


----------



## Olli.P (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Frage: Welche Pumpe für Sipa?*

Hi,




> Olli - Meinst du, dass ich mit 15° Bögen nach oben gestellt, dann wiederum weniger Schmutz vom Boden aufwirbeln würde?



Jepp, kommt aber natürlich auch auf die Größe der Kammer an.................. 

Hättest du da vllt mal 'ne Skizze mit Maßangaben........... 

Am besten sogar alle Zu- und Abläufe eingezeichnet! 

Bei meinen 1000L IBC, Verrohrung DN 110 gehen lt. Pumpenkennlinie rund 18.000L/h durch und von großartigen Verwirbelungen kann ich da beim besten willen nix erkennen.................


----------

